# Anarchy muscle pharmaceuticals



## jax teller (Dec 26, 2015)

Anyone try this gear within the last 8 months?


----------



## scoops762 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yeah, I've been running their Test e 400 since January. Definitely G2G

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdubfrost (Mar 18, 2016)

First post review? Idk if you should trust that op


----------



## scoops762 (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm running that gear right now. I really don't ever see anything on here that is worth me putting my 2 cents in, but I decided to log in today and here this is. I hadn't used that gear in the 8 months before that post, but I've been using it for the 3 months since.

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdubfrost (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm just saying what it looks like. And too the rules say that you need to introduce yourself in the new members section before you start posting.


----------



## Jdubfrost (Mar 18, 2016)

And op check out our sponsors section they pay to be here. Also people test there gear, get bloods, and put up reviews. I've tried a handful and been happy with all of them go check it out. You will have to do some reading but it will be well worth it.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Never heard of anyone using that gear b4..


----------

